# New Baby - James Watson Otwell



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 25, 2010)

Our first son, James Watson Otwell, arrived at 12:42pm yesterday. He weighed 7lbs. 6oz. and was 20.5" long. Both Mom and baby are happy and healthy! Mom labored long and hard, but was able to push him out naturally! Praise the Lord! For those who are curious, the name "James" is the name of my Dad (and, of course, the apostle), and, in keeping with my love of the Puritans, the "Watson" is in honor of Thomas Watson.


----------



## TimV (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah! It seems like just yesterday when you got married!


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 25, 2010)

TimV said:


> Yeah! It seems like just yesterday when you got married!


 
I was thinking the same thing. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 25, 2010)

Praise the Lord! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Herald (Apr 25, 2010)

Taylor, congratulations!


----------



## Berean (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your bride, Taylor!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 25, 2010)

Praise the Lord! Wonderful news!

Wow, time passes. Seems like you just got married.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 25, 2010)

Wonderful! Thanks be to God.

I pushed out four boys naturally with no meds and the last one was almost 22 years ago, and I still get post traumatic stress syndrome just thinking about it


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 25, 2010)

TimV said:


> Yeah! It seems like just yesterday when you got married!



Yep! My wife was pregnant within weeks of getting married.


----------



## TimV (Apr 25, 2010)

Our first was 10 months after too. Again, very glad for you, brother.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## christiana (Apr 25, 2010)

Such a beautiful time of life, bringing home a new little person in the family!
Life really picks up speed from here on so journal, take photos, make special memories to enjoy in later times!!
Many blessings to the three of you! May our Lord guide you in all of your parenting!!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quick work there, Taylor.

Many congratulations.


----------



## Curt (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats to all. Our first baby was born nearly ten YEARS after we married.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 25, 2010)

Good Job and Praises to God,Blessings to your family!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations Taylor! That's wonderful news, praise the Lord!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Great news!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife, Taylor. May the Lord grant you a compliant child who will call upon the Name of the Lord at an early age.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 25, 2010)

Praise God! I rejoice with you, brother!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2010)

God bless you all. And may you experience this joy again.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 25, 2010)

Now wait here just a cotton picking minute . . . where is the picture? Everybody who advertises a new baby shows a picture. I'm agnostic on this so-called delivery . . . until we see the little Calvinist.


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me be the first to congratulate you!


----------



## dudley (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations to you, your wife and the new baby.


----------



## Confessor (Apr 26, 2010)

This is wonderful news! Children must be such a blessing.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Augusta (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!! Dennis is right we need a picture of the little guy. I love his middle name and I think I can guess where that came from.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 26, 2010)

Updated with a picture!


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 26, 2010)

Praise God! Congratulations Mr. & Mrs. Otwell!


----------



## Andres (Apr 26, 2010)

your son is beautiful. Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## SarahM (Apr 26, 2010)

What a sweet picture! Congratulations!


----------



## Michael (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful Taylor...congrats!


----------



## JennyG (Apr 27, 2010)

He's gorgeous, bless you all three


----------



## LeeD (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful son you have there....praise the Lord.


----------



## nHutain (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations Taylor!


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Apr 28, 2010)

babies are so cute! I am so happy for you and your family.


----------

